# My 33 gallon long planted tank



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello fellow aquarium enthusiast,

I just finished setting up my 33 gallon long planted aquarium. So I thought I would take some pctures to share with bca.

Enjoy!!

























































Inhabitants

























Thanks

Jason aka Teal'c


----------

